# BBC Orch PRO update not showing



## shaimaestro (Jan 13, 2021)

Hi guys, I saw that Spitfire just released a 36GB update, and I can't update it. Please see attached photo. 
Also, what is the correct content path location? Please see attached photo as well.
Thanks
Shai


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 13, 2021)

shaimaestro said:


> Hi guys, I saw that Spitfire just released a 36GB update, and I can't update it. Please see attached photo.
> Also, what is the correct content path location? Please see attached photo as well.
> Thanks
> Shai


That is the correct location for you — exactly the one you’ve selected (although a separate drive from your OS drive would be recommended, but should still work).

As regards the update they said in their post it would show up within the next 24 hours so there’s just over 7 hours left as I type. Mine appeared late last night.


----------

